# Gewichtsangaben bei Intense Rahmen?



## Thorsten B (16. Februar 2011)

Hi,
was ist eigentlich bei den Gewichtsangaben der Intense Rahmen dabei?
Achse, Sattelklemme, Dämpfer(+Feder)? Habe im Netz nix genaues dazu finden können. 
Vielen Dank.
Thorsten


----------

